# nissan skyline 1988 enquiry



## suicidalR31 (May 16, 2006)

hi i would like to know if anyone can tell me if a turbo computer from an 1984 nissan 300zx would fit my 1988 turbo nissan skyline


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

No it wont


----------



## suicidalR31 (May 16, 2006)

*What computer*

Hi thanks for replying, would you be able to tell me what sort of turbo computer i would need for a nissan skyline 1988 model and where i can pick one up from cheap. my partner and i just got married and i want to get one for his skyline he is about to put a turbo in it. I don't want him to know i am doing it for him thats why i can't ask him for details. thank you


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

if his modifications are basic, keep it simple and use a greddy emanage or greddy emanage ultimate then get a proffesional to fit and map


----------

